# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Khai trương clb bắn súng sơn vườn xoài giảm giá 30%

## vuonxoai

Đây là trò chơi có tính chất thể thao quân sự, đòi hỏi người chơi phải có kiến thức quân sự cơ bản như: biết lợi dụng địa hình, địa vật tiến công, phòng ngự, nghi binh..., đặc biệt là hiệp đồng chiến đấu trong đội bằng khẩu lệnh và ký tín, ám hiệu... trò chơi vừa mang tính chất tập thể đối kháng, có tính chỉ huy chặt chẽ, giúp người chơi rèn luyện khả năng phán đoán và xử lý tình huống linh hoạt, sáng tạo, rèn luyện thể lực và tinh thần đồng đội.
Với vị trí đại hình rừng tre sinh động, kết hợp với những mô hình xây dựng sáng tạo và hoành tráng như thật trong chiến đấu, chắc chắn sẽ mang đến nhiều điều thú vị và hấp dẫn cho quý khách.

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :
Nguyễn Mạnh Quyết
DĐ:0942.33979
Email :quyet_nguyen@vuonxoai.vn
website:Mangogardenresort*
Đường đến vườn xoài

----------

